# Kubotans...



## ShaolinWolf (May 24, 2004)

Well, I thought we needed a section on the kubotan. A few people have been asking about it, and so I thought we needed a section just devoted to this little weapon.

I helped out in a women's self-defense class a few weeks ago and we worked with Kubotans. I'm no pro, but I learned some interesting ways of use for the kubotan. It's so hard you can practically do anything with the little sucker. Let me warn you ahead of time, these things hurt when training and I don't see how they are not effective when used the right way, if anyone has ever said it.

We did exercises where one guy would go up and hold a lady a certain way and she had to apply the kubotan in the way taught. One way was a bear hug from the back. Well to get out of that, an easy way is to take the end of the kubotan and jam it into the top hand of the attack while he's hold you in a bear hug. The pressure applied will not only make him let go, but also leave a nice mark on his hand, making him think twice about doing that again.  

Anything thing is if a man grabs the blouse of a women and attempts to take it off, pick her up by the shirt, etc. you can take the kubotan horizontally ------ and lay it on  back of the attacker's hand(should be facing upward), placing your thumbs of both hands on the underside, palm of the attacker's hand, so as to apply pressure leverage and grab the two ends of the kubotan so that both thumbs are on the palm and the other fingers are on the kubotan on the back of the hand. Then with the kubotan on back the attacker's hand, roll the kudotan toward attacker across the top of the hand and pull toward to apply pressure at the same time. Trust me, the guy will want to let go in a heart beat. The small bones of the back of the hand are very sensitive, so it really hurts.

Another one that is very similar is the wrist locks and such. Do the same thing to the wrist. place kubotan on top of attacks wrist(bottom could work, but never tried it) and hold kubotan from the bottom of wrist, applying pressure to bottom of wrist with the thumbs of both hands. Also, I forgot to mention this. When you are holding the kubotan on the wrist, just use your two thumbs under the wrist and use the rest of your fingers to hold the kubotan on top. Then press down on the wrist and roll it with alot of pressue. My instructor just moved the kubotan slightly with pressure and I winced alot. He went even further and I went to the ground due to way my wrist was bent and the uncomfortable pressure.

The kubotan can be used as a club, a leverage lock, or a poking or stabbing tool for pressure points. You can use it practically for any pressure point. Also, if someone tries to choke you or hold you by the shoulders, you can just poke them real hard with the end of the kubotan in the jugular notch. They can't breath, so they will probably let go. And there is the radial nerve strike. Strike down on the radial nerve. I got hit a little hard in the class on that one and it hurt. LOL. Alot.

And they have books if you are interested in buying any. I haven't read any, but I know amazon and other places have them.

Another self defense weapon is the heart attack. Have you ever used it before? The picture below explains it all. I imagine you can use it for other things too, just haven't really looked into it.
http://www.protectionselfdefense.com/heartattack.htm

Anyways, If I can think of any other stuff, I'll post it. Hope this helps. Later

Ryan


----------



## Cryozombie (May 24, 2004)

I carry a kubotan.  I have ever since my old Hapkido instructor gave us the course in how to use them... the techniques were very similar to what you described.

Now I apply its use to my Taijutsu, and I find that it translates well. For Example I can use the tip for striking in the same manner as a boshiken... 

It seems to work well, and since I almost always have my keys...

On a side note, I have had 3 confiscated by the police... 2 durring traffic stops, 1 going into a courthouse (normally I would show them my keys they would hold them and give them back when I left) and I also had one taken going into a punk show in chicago...

Good thing they are cheap.


----------



## Mark L (May 24, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> On a side note, I have had 3 confiscated by the police... 2 durring traffic stops, 1 going into a courthouse (normally I would show them my keys they would hold them and give them back when I left) and I also had one taken going into a punk show in chicago...
> 
> Good thing they are cheap.



What's the excuse used for confiscating a stick on your key ring?  Are these things illegal in your area?

When I've gone to court for jury duty or traffic stuff I've always left my kubotan in the vehicle so as not to provoke a response.  I wonder how smart this is since a courthouse is almost certainly going to have undesirables around.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 24, 2004)

Mark L said:
			
		

> What's the excuse used for confiscating a stick on your key ring?  Are these things illegal in your area?
> 
> When I've gone to court for jury duty or traffic stuff I've always left my kubotan in the vehicle so as not to provoke a response.  I wonder how smart this is since a courthouse is almost certainly going to have undesirables around.



No, they are not illegal and thats the weird thing.  In each case, (of the traffic stop) the officer saw the kuboton hanging from my ignition and asked what it was.  WHen I told him it was a Kuboton he told me that they were illegal and that i could surrender it or go to jail.  The one officer even went so far as to tell me it was a home-made weapon... even though it had been given to my by my Hapkido instructor (who was a police officer herself) from the stock she sold in her dojo.

Ive asked many law enforcement personell, and checked the local laws, and they are in fact legal to carry... I think it was a case of the LE officers not knowing better, and me not willing to go to jail to prove it.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 24, 2004)

Like the toy; carry the toy; have refrained from using the toy thus far.  Most anything that has me using 2 of my hands and the bulk of my attention on one of an opponents bodyparts seems like a strategic liability.

Fun techniques, but as with many of this vein...a grab is generally a precursor to a punch, which is typically following but a heartbeat behind. If you are considering training the kubotan, do it often, cuz you better be fast. Your attacker will be.

Regards,

D.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 25, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> No, they are not illegal and thats the weird thing.  In each case, (of the traffic stop) the officer saw the kuboton hanging from my ignition and asked what it was.  WHen I told him it was a Kuboton he told me that they were illegal and that i could surrender it or go to jail.


You're not s'posed to tell them it's a kubotan...tell them it's just there so you don't lose your keys .  You could also paint it some stupid color like pink or purple so it would look less like a weapon.  Of course the cops where I live train in PPCT which is based on Hapkido so they know what kubotans are anyway.


----------



## 8253 (May 25, 2004)

Kubotans are excellent if used properly.  I dont personally carry one anymore though.


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2004)

I remember my instructor was playing around with a Kubotan and tey are very effective but I have found keys to be very effective aswell.
A so called friend of mine was being an idiot and was trying to stop me from driving off in my car, so i used my key to apply pressure on the back of his hand as he had his hand on my door! Its hurt so much he immediately let go!


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 25, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I carry a kubotan. I have ever since my old Hapkido instructor gave us the course in how to use them... the techniques were very similar to what you described.
> 
> Now I apply its use to my Taijutsu, and I find that it translates well. For Example I can use the tip for striking in the same manner as a boshiken...
> 
> ...


I don't think they were unaware of the legality of Kubotans. I think they wanted one and were too dang lazy to order one and sped $7.50 for one. So, since you had some sort of weapon in your car, they thought they could scare you into letting them have it.  ...heh...I mean, its possible. lol


----------



## Cryozombie (May 25, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> You're not s'posed to tell them it's a kubotan...tell them it's just there so you don't lose your keys .  You could also paint it some stupid color like pink or purple so it would look less like a weapon.  Of course the cops where I live train in PPCT which is based on Hapkido so they know what kubotans are anyway.



Haha, one of them was a bright purple plastic one!


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 25, 2004)

*Martialist Article on Pocket Sticks

Martialist Followup Article on Striking with Pocket Sticks

Turning Flashlights and pocket sticks into "koppo" sticks with finger loops*


----------



## KenpoTex (May 26, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Haha, one of them was a bright purple plastic one!


hell, you can't fault me for trying


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 26, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Ive asked many law enforcement personell, and checked the local laws, and they are in fact legal to carry... I think it was a case of the LE officers not knowing better, and me not willing to go to jail to prove it.


That's good information to know, I didn't realize they would try to take it away from you.  

I have a keychain kubaton as well, maybe you should keep something in your glovebox showing that its legal (ie copy of local laws etc.) that is if your willing to argue with the officer.  :anic:


----------



## 7starmantis (May 26, 2004)

I need to check local laws, I was told they were illegal in my state, but I find it hard to believe. I've never carried one, or really had much exposure to them, but I can see how they could be useful. I just dont think it would fit in my pocket very well, thats all.

So parden my ignorance, but are these primarily hapkido weapons? Is there certain techniques taught for these weapons? What type of techniques are used with them?

7sm


----------



## KenpoTex (May 27, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I need to check local laws, I was told they were illegal in my state, but I find it hard to believe.


You've got to be careful with weapons laws, they are usually pretty vague so the officer or prosecutor can interpret them as they choose.  For example in Missouri, where I live, the knife rule is 4" or less for _ordinary_ pocketknives...would someone care to explain to me what an _unordinary_ pocketknife looks like?  Oftentimes they will have laws for impact weapons that will say that prohibited items include blackjacks, saps, knuckles, or other objects intended to be used for striking or adding power to a strike.  The regulations are also often influenced by case-law.  You just have to check carefully.


			
				7starmantis said:
			
		

> So parden my ignorance, but are these primarily hapkido weapons? Is there certain techniques taught for these weapons? What type of techniques are used with them?
> 7sm


  To my knowledge (limited ) they are used a lot in hapkido and other grappling type systems because they increase leverage and the level of pain felt by whomever is unfortunate enough to be on the receiving end.  They also make good "fist-loads" and are great for hammer-fist strikes.  Of course, you can also stab with them the way you would use a knife.

just my $0.02...


----------



## Kenpo Mama (May 30, 2004)

I think the kubotan is a wonderful self defense "item" and my instructor pretty much introduced the techniques used by Shaolin Wolf (great descriptions, btw).  I don't carry it around all of the time, i reserve it for those special occasions when i'm traveling alone by train or wandering around the city or shopping malls.  Sometimes you get some strange looks from the folks at the supermarket checkouts and at lot of "what is that thing?  - Really...cool!"

Donna


----------



## Cryozombie (May 30, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Sometimes you get some strange looks from the folks at the supermarket checkouts and at lot of "what is that thing?  - Really...cool!"
> 
> Donna



Iv'e run into that as well... people have dirty minds.  I'm always explaining what it actually is for... usually followed up by a simple demonstration because no one believes it.


----------

